
Coded Message - maywon
The field of Genetic research is still relatively new, and so we can expect more information to come forward over time.  One field of interest that’s gained much attention lately, is that of Chimera humans— essentially those who have the DNA of a fraternal twin (absorbed during the early stages of gestation).  Geneticists now understand that many people (and other animals) contain not just random DNA from the twin spread throughout the body, but entire organs that are fully functional.  From here we can conceptualize that it is possible for the twin’s brain to have been also absorbed... AND, be fully functional!  In comes another piece of new scientific information concerning the very real case of the Hogan conjoined twins who are joined at the head in such a unique way— their conjoined thalamus acts as a bridge between their brains that enable them to feel&#x2F;see... what the other twin feels, and including communicating to one another by thought only, or “talking in our head” as they call it.  So the question we need to ask ourselves is — what if chimerism occurs with the brain, whereby the fraternal twin brain was absorbed and fully functioning, and what if one brain is joined to it’s twin via the thalamus that acts as a bridge much in the same way as the Hogan’s?  The absorbed twin in this case would be able to influence the thoughts of their host twin... and if thoughts can be influenced so can actions.  Without a physical twin body (as with the Hogan’s) who are both able to speak, communicating this “thought sharing” ability poses a problem, one that can be overcome via the absorbed twin influencing it’s host twin’s thoughts and actions in such a way that it can generate “pattern clusters”... and this enables us to pose a serious question: could it be possible that some of what we chalk up as “coincidence” or “synchronicity is in fact generated by this ability of absorbed twin(s)?
======
maywon
Here is one example of a coincidence/synchronicity that may fit the “twin”
bill in regards to the birth and death info of two notable persons found on
their respective wikipedia pages: —Thomas Fitzalan, 5th Earl of Arundel (13
October 1381 – 13 October 1415) —Tommy Whittle (13 October 1926 – 13 October
2013) was a British jazz saxophonist. Not only had they both died and were
born on the same day— October 13, their first name Thomas means “twin” in
origin.

~~~
maywon
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Fitzalan,_5th_Earl_of...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Fitzalan,_5th_Earl_of_Arundel)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Whittle](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Whittle)

[http://www.behindthename.com/name/thomas](http://www.behindthename.com/name/thomas)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krista_and_Tatiana_Hogan](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krista_and_Tatiana_Hogan)

